# Betta shredded fins, Advice?



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

My mother, who never listens to me, just put the wrong filter on her new betta's tank and SHREDDED his tail all to hell. She's crying and I'm annoyed beyond all belief because I specifically bought her a small filter to use and gave it to her along with the fish. 

Anyone have any advice about the best treatment?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Warm (80-82F) clean, salted water. If the tank is planted, I'd go with 1/2 tsp per gallon.

Clean, warm water is most important, though, if you want to hold off on the salt unless the fish actually does develop an infection/fin rot in the tears.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Now let's see if I can get her to do what I say from 3 hours away . . .


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Got her calmed down and talked her through it on the phone . . . I swear to you, this is why I hate not doing everything myself. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You're welcome, I hope the fish pulls through OK!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Me too. He is (or was) an AMAZING delta with "feathers". The idea of that tail being ruined makes me sick.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

I assume it's the current that shred betta fins? I have a short-fin male in my 90 gallon community tank, which has a decent current, and I've recently noticed that its tail seems to developing a 'shredded' look. 

Is this a result of the current? Again, this betta roughly resembles a wild fish (or might be _imbellis_, who knows) so it certainly doesn't have the delicate fins of other varieties.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Current can shred a long-finned betta's fins, certainly, but a female or plakat should not have this issue unless they've got very thin fin membranes (some of the light-colored and especially "cellophane" bettas can have very thin membranes).

Since you say your betta is NOT one of those, you need to check very closely for signs of fin rot. Bettas are very prone to fin rot, and it can be difficult to tell the difference sometimes between rotting fin and a torn fin.

Also take a look at your water parameters, as water parameter issues are the most usual cause of fin rot.

If your betta was shipped from overseas (Asia), then also check your kH and gH. Most Asian-bred bettas are used to extremely soft water, and those with hard water here in the US (and also in much of Oz from what I've heard?) really need to keep them in RO water to prevent mineral buildups from deforming their fins and also potentially causing buildups in their organs/circulatory system. HM (halfmoon) bettas from overseas typically will start showing deformations in their fin membranes and rays when kept in hard water.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

The fish would indeed be shipped from Asia (or maybe North Queensland). But the water here is very soft indeed, so I'd be surprised if that's an issue. 

I can't see any sign of fin rot. Water quality is fine. The current is only that from an Eheim 2215 and 2217 running simultaneously in a 90 gallon tank; it's densely planted, which breaks up the current, and one of the spray bars is above the surface to provide aeration. In other words, the current isn't that strong. Strangely enough the betta chooses to spend most of its time playing in the filter output.

It doesn't look like bullying. The other fish completely ignore the betta.

Finally, thin fin membranes is out; the fish is a dark iridescent reddish blue.

In any case, I've moved the betta into the shrimp tank (it's the only fish that can survive the insanely high temperatures and lack of aeration in there). I'll see whether its fins improve. Hopefully the shrimp survive.

Sorry to hijack the thread; I'll post this question in a fresh topic if appropriate.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yup, sounds to me like you may just have a really active betta, and occasional torn fins may just be similar to an athlete's normal bumps and bruises, then.

Does he flare alot?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

bettas are a tough bunch... Since they fight, their fins heal pretty quickly given a good environment.

Betta fighter condition and heal their fish with almonds leaves. The leaves kill any fungus and hold off infections.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

No, he got sucked into the giant fricken filter she inexplicably put on the tank. *grrrr*


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

holy cow.
the filter didn't have a pre-filter/guard? I can't imagine.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> holy cow.
> the filter didn't have a pre-filter/guard? I can't imagine.


It was the little guard that did it.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ive had a similar incident with one of my males where he lost 80% of his tail. I felt exactly how you did. I did as Laura said above and warmed the water and added salt to his tank. Did frequent water changes and added a Cappata leaf after the worse stages were over to strengthen him up. Hope it helps.

Swan


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Nasty.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Swan900 said:


> and added a Cappata leaf after the worse stages were over to strengthen him up. Hope it helps.


I gave her some IAL, I'm going to text her to add that in a couple days. Good idea!


----------



## folion (Dec 26, 2010)

The same thing happen to my betta when I was a new to keeping fish. I fixed it by rapping filter foam around the intake. Soon after I used brand new NEVER WASHED pantie hose. To help him heal I did a large water change around 75%. then 5% water changes every other day. And added Stress Coat Plus. And aquarium salt. He is now at a 100%.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm going to suggest this to my mom on top of everything else. With the HOB I have in my tanks, they can literally plant their tails on the intake with no damage (my HM does it all the time). Mom has the same ones, but she used the crap one that came with her tank instead for some inexplicable reason. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

These things happen though. Dont worry too much as with the right care the fish will come right back to full health. I found the pics of what happened to one of my prised Royal Blues when I changed the hardscape and damaged his fins. Hope it gives you a little peace of mind!

*After The Incident*









*Some Good Healing 2 Weeks On*









*A Month Or Two Later*









Swan


----------

